# After six years of suffering a full cure



## Kreon

I have been for some time now fully cured

I can eat whatever, I want, I can drink alcohol etc etc...

This is how I cured myself

1. I moved out from my old apartment which had mold in it. After that I only smelled bad in other moldy places, in my school, at work, libraries, and some other places... After moving most of my candida type of symptoms went away. (hairloss, weightloss, fatigue, wett ass, etc, etc)

My symptoms always were triggered not only from the food I eat, but from the air I breath. This part is unbelieveably weird, but Im not the only one who's had such problems. In Finland there are so many moldy apartments that many other people also have ibs type of symptoms from mold. So it is not that uncommon here.

2. Then I started a diet where I rotate foods constantly. I can never eat any single food for consecutive days. So if I eat meat today I can eat it only after four days again. I started by not eating anything I have eaten daily for the past few years. So i didn't eat any chicken, nor any buckwheat or eggs etc etc.. for a month or so. Instead I ate white bread, and all the stuff that I had thrown out of my diet.

Now I eat quite unhealthy foods, but I'm going to start eating better because I don't want to get too fat. I eat icecream, I eat candy very often, and coocies, and many other foods which were forbidden for years.. the key is never to eat same foods daily.. This is how I have cured myself.. If I eat coocies today, then I will eat either some other coocies, made from different ingredients, and If I eat regular meat today, then tomorrow I can eat lamb, or some other meat. I drank beer the other day and the day after I drank white wine.. So you get the picture..

If you want to try this you could always just try the diet.. and if it does not work then I would recommend thinking about the mold issue which was one of the key factors for me when getting cured.

Somedays I cannot even believe it myself... I have lost so many years that it is so weird to not have to worry about smelling.

I have changed so much in these last years that it is very odd to live normally.

But yeah.. there is hope.. You can ask me anything.. Ill try to answer. But im not very often here.. so i might not answer right away.


----------



## Kreon

Things I have tried:

Candida diets

Vegan diets

Probiotics (Some helped a lot. Some didn't) s. boulardii was one of the best.. It cured me for two weeks, then the effect wore off.

Kroeger Herb, Wormwood combination cured me for two weeks as well, then the effect wore off

Organic applecider vinegar, didn't cure me

I've tried all the candida suplements and antifungals. Don't remember all the names.. but they didn't help

I've tried fecal transplants and it helped for a while but the effect wore off later..

I've tried all kinds of vitamins that I can think off.

I've tried msm, which seemed to help for while a little but the effect wore off eventually

I've tried chlolophyl which also helped for a while..

And I also tried Entocort, but and It maybe helped me for a while, but when I returned to work which was very, very moldy the smells came back.

Yeah.. and I've propably tried countless other things as well but nothing before this has cured me.


----------



## Kreon

One noticable difference is that I dont eat a lot of protein anymore.. I noticed almost a year ago that many protein rich foods were hard for me, so

I cut my protein intake alot. I think I had just became very allergic to proteins because I had lived according to a very strict bodybuilding regime for maybe ten years or so.. I think I had developed allergies for those foods that I ate daily...

So now I eat chicken only once or twice a week and only quite moderately at a time. But I think that the diet has to be different for everybody.. If one has eaten a lot of carbs... and food like that then one has to eat less those foods.. and of course avoid them for a month or so at first.

So I am going to do this diet for as long as I have to... And this diet is actually quite fun to do, because you get to eat diffrent foods a lot and eating isn't as boring as it used to be.


----------



## Kreon

I remember I used to have a stuffy nose all the time when I lived in my moldy apartment. I also had so much mucus all the time. When I went outside I used to spit mucus out from my throat.. A also had the wet ass syndrome.. which means that I had that weird colourles mucus forming in my intestiness..

Later I found out that mucus is actually our bodys natural defence against allergens. So when I moved away the mucus forming stopped. I didn't have a stuffy nose anymore and the wet ass was also gone.. That is how I new my new apartment didn't have mold. When I moved I started to smell everything again and then I always noticed If I smelled somewhere..

This period went for a year.. when I only smelled bad in some places.. I smelled at work and at the univercity, but never at home or at my friends home.. Finally when I started this diet the smell went away even at university and some other problematic places.

So these are the basic elements of my cure, which come to my mind now while I'm sitting here at the beginning of this new life that I have been dreaming for so many years. I hope this information is helpfull even for someone. So dont give up, there is hope!


----------



## Intothewild

so you're saying that in order to get rid of your fecal odor you basically moved out of a house with mold? One thing i know is that wet ass aint a symptom of candida. If you had a anal yeast infection it would be dry, sore and extremely itchy. Yeast infections thrive on wet environments but they don't cause it.


----------



## hadenuff29

Could it be that the Fecal Transplant didn't take a few months to kick in and take control of your intestines mate? How many transplants did you do?


----------



## westr

Intothewild said:


> so you're saying that in order to get rid of your fecal odor you basically moved out of a house with mold? One thing i know is that wet ass aint a symptom of candida. If you had a anal yeast infection it would be dry, sore and extremely itchy. Yeast infections thrive on wet environments but they don't cause it.


I've never seen a definitive list of anal candida infection symptoms, or a definite cause of the wet discharge we get there.


----------



## horizonzero

Can you give some details about the FMT and how it affected you


----------



## Kreon

I did tree Fmt's. First I did for 68 hours. And it seemed to make my stools a lot better and I also felt better. But I was back then on holiday and I wasn't exposed to any mold. So it seemed to help at first.. but when I went to really moldy places and my usual symptoms came back. Then I did the second one. And I chose to do it at my parent's apartment. (It had better facilities for this sort of stuff.) Well their house is a bit moldy.. I've always known that, but I just wanted to do it there because it was easier there. Well it didn't help at all. Then the third one I did at my home, but it just didn't help when I was exposed to mold so I gave it up.

So what changed everything. Well, I've noticed before that sometimes if I eat completely different foods then it seems to make me feel better. But if I continue eating those new foods then even they can make me feel worse.

And also I've noticed that many supplements seem to help for a while and then they don't. So I just had this Idea that maybe my intestines were very tired and messed up. Basicly I thought that I had somekind of a leaky gut thing going on, and the foods that I ate daily were somehow entering my bloodstream and I was getting allergic reactions for them. So i stopped eating everything I used to eat. And replaced everything with other foods. One day I even ate only candy (No protein, nothing else) and it made me not smell at school. Which I thought it was weird.

Later I figured that I should rotate foods and never eat samethings consecutively. I made a four day rotation. And lone behold I felt better and better everyday and after maybe three weeks I felt I didn't have any problems anymore.

And novadays I always notice if I have gas or not.. so if I feel gassy I just hold it in..

Before I could only control gas at home or at some other places.. In most places I just didn't feel anything or I had that annoying wet sensation and smelled bad. In my old apartment it was like this as well.

Anyway this diet where I keep a four day rotation going on, it just bloody worked.. And took care of the rest of my problems. And I've been living a completely different life for some time now. The rotation doesn't have to even be very strict for me. I can eat one wheat product today.. for example regular bread.. and I might eat pasta second day. I might drink green today and rooibos the next day.. Maybe at the beginning it might help to have stricter diet, but not necessarily.

And one has to see even if one rotates foods if there are some foods that just are not good for you. For me for example millet is pretty bad even now.. it will not make me smell, but I it makes my stools worse..So I don't really eat it and thats fine because I used to eat it for three years almost everyday.

I think one problem for most of us is, that we really stick eating the same foods from day to day.. And it seems to worsen this problem that we have.

So my advice would be to just try the diet first.. Maybe if you suspect some kind of mold issue then I would think about the mold thing more. But it is easiest just to start with the diet.

And you've propably already tried everything you can think of.. so why not give this a try.. Besides it is a lot easier diet then most diets people are doing.

And sorry for the long post but this thing just came to my mind: When I was living at that moldy apartment, I was even allergic to water from that house. It gave me the wet ass sensation and made me smelly. And even later when I worked at a museum which was very moldy the water there made me always feel worse.

Anyway I got this idea about mold when I read a story from a guy who was a professional writer and he had really severe candida which he couldn't get rid of no matter what he did. Then he found out that his apartment was moldy and moved from New York to Boston. After that he made a full recovery. I can't find the blog anymore. It's somewhere on the internet but if I find it I will post it here. It just proves that other people have had similar experiences with me althoug they might not have this leaky gas thing which we have.

What else was there.. Yes about the Fmt.. I don't believe it cured me. I wasn't cured after three months I did it. Only after this diet I felt completely cured.


----------



## balesh

Hey,

Just wanted to thank you for your advice and while I have been only on this rotation diet for less than a week....I think you may be on to something. Now I haven't dare try any of the big problem foods yet like ice cream or sweets but have been doing alot better (I just hope its not a placebo effect). Looking back now, I do notice that when I first introduce a new food sometimes I feel great that day, But then I assume its safe to eat and started eating it regularly..only for it to start causing problems. So your theory does make sense.

I have a post nasal drip that forces me to swallow mucus after meals and have the same stuffy nose feeling that you mentioned in your post as well as wet anus sometimes and I smell, sometimes from my butt but also it seems from my breath.

Just a few questions,

1.can you reintroduce a food you ate on day one on the 4th day or is it better to wait for the 5th day?

2. Do foods to rotate include veggies? Are there exceptions that digest well enought to be eaten more than every four days? (ie. could i eat lettuce every two days?) and for breakfast could I take almond milk with cereals and the next day with oatmeal? or would it better to take almond milk with cereals and say, Hemp milk or soy milk with the porridge next breakfast?

3. Is it ok to eat the same thing in large quantities the same day? Like say can I have 2 bowls of corn flake cereals in the morning and a big bag of corn chips at night?

4. Could you give us a sample of your 4 day meal plan (when it was at it strictest in the beginning)

5. Have you had flare ups since? have tried cheating on the diet a little since you began?

Thanks in advance and


----------



## horizonzero

I'm going to try this I genuinely have mold on the roof of my bedroom and would eat the same things weekly


----------



## Sweet Peach

Hey

I too have had similar issues with my bm, I have suffered 2 yrs of ridicule. I tried various "treatments" such as the candida diet and all that came from that was smelling like vegetable or ginger. It seemed what ever I ate was being leaked through my blood stream. I left my previous doctor because she didn't have the answer for me the problem didn't exist and therefore I must be making it all up. I used to be a pretty social person but I now decline on any social event out of fear and embarrassment. I have had a endoscopy to see if anything abnormal was there and everything came back "normal" . I am a very hygienic person, I am now living a better life style eliminating some of the toxins from my body. I no longer smoke, drink alcohol, drink coffee. I exercise, eat only fruits, yoghurt, veggies and stay away from spicy foods even limit myself on black pepper and garlic . Also I try to limit my cheese intake. All this and I am still no further ahead!!!


----------



## Kreon

Sorry it took some time to answer I don't visit this site daily. I don't even use internet that much. It just distracts from more serious work.

So anyway. I have had no flare ups in the past three to four months. At the very beginning of the diet I had few but after three weeks on the diet I had none.

So I just haven't had any incidents in the last three months and I don't see any reason why I would have anymore. It just feels completely different. I can always hold gas if I want. I've also asked my friends if they smell anything and they haven't. They are very truthfull about it because in the past they have said if I smelt bad. And I don't anymore smell anything bad anywhere which is good, because I used to smell myself for a long time. So for the past three months I have been going out with my friends, drinking, been to theater, have been travelling a little bit etc.. etc..

It was quite easy to start my diet because I had eaten so very few foods for a long time. For a half a year I had been living with just turkey, chicken, sometimes bread, millet, quinoa and buckwheat. So i just quit eating those things. And I haven't actually eaten turkey or quinoa, or buckwheat in three months or so. Chicken i eat once a week or so. But I had a actually a few months break from chicken altogether.

The important thing is that there is no universal diet plan which I can give you, because it depends on what you have been eating lately.. So that is why I can not give any guidelines.

I can just make some examples on how I ate, but it propably doesn't apply to anyone exept me. So i thought that maybe it is no use to post one here and maybe it can even harm some people if they just copy it. But still maybe it gives some guidelines so here it is.

Now that I wrote it down it is so weird to see how very ordinary the diet actually seemed to to be for me.

So This is just a rough outline of what I might have eaten at the beginning. Remember I had not eaten any these foods regularly for many months.

day one. Spagetti and ground meat. (I mean this common red meat, but i'm not sure about the word.)

White bread for breakfast, maybe some candy (remember i had not eaten candy for a long time.

Bread for the evening as well.

Day two

Oatmeal porridge

Eggs, potatoes etc.. etc

Maybe oatmeal again at the evening

White bread. Some other brand.

Bananas

Blueberries etc, etc

Day three

Rye Bread

Fish. Salmon,or herring or some other fish

Pasta or rice

Any weird stuff I could find from the store which i had not eaten before... There are so many weird items so your imagination is the limit. I remember starting to eat a special yougurt made of fermented oat. Very good.

Mandarins

(Maybe some cookies)

Day four

Lamb, elk, or some other red meats. Or maybe shrimps

Some bread. (always different brand)

Apples

Oranges

Cheeses. Maybe quark, jogurt etc, etc,

Day five.

I could begin it all over, but I often tried to keep the variation as big as possible. So maybe I ate groundmeat again. Or maybe something else. I have tried very many different meats for example horsemeat and stuff like that. I could not always keep the rotation at full four days. Sometimes some foods had a smaller rotation and sometimes they had a longer than four day rotation. Listen to your body and see how it reacts. And one important thing is that this diet doesn't necessary make your stools any better than they were. It has made my stools sometimes even worse, but overal a little better, but the diet still takes the smells away.

That was my strict part. Nowadays I just eat different stuff eveyday. I mostly eat at the university, but I always choose a variety of foods.

My diet is not very strict anymore. It has a lot of variety and rotation, but I might for example eat different kinds of chocolate for few consecutive days and different kinds of cheeses for consecutive days. I drank beer for two consecutive days last weekend. And I eat salad almost everyday and also I eat some bread every day. Icecream I eat once or twice a week. And I drink coffee once or twice a week. I would recommend taking some time before cheating. When you feel ready for it, but still never to start eating as you have before. Meaning same foods almost everyday

One has to listen to ones body and how it reacts to different foods in order to get the hang of it.

So novadays I have only one problem which sometimes bothers me a little and it is that my stools are not the best that they could be. But I guess it is a small thing because I can do anything any normal person does.

I also have a list of foods which are still not very good for me. They don't give me smells, but they do sometimes give me diahrrea. These foods are: Many nuts: some soy products, some seeds, and some xylitol products and millet.

Everything else I can eat

So there you go. Whatever you do, do not copy my diet, make your own according to what you have been eating for the past few months and try to avoid those foods like plague while keeping a good rotation of different foods going on.

Good luck! I hope you get to feel as normal as I am feeling and leave this nightmare behind.


----------



## Kreon

About quantities. I didn't eat any foods in very large quantities. I remember when I was exercising a lot I used to eat maybe 600grams of chicken a day sometimes a kilo of fish or meat. So that I would not recommend. I ate quite moderately everything everyday. Small portions of meats or chicken or eggs or anything.

But who knows how it works. For me moderat portions have worked. So I have eaten maybe 100gr -300 grams of meat per day. etc.. etc... somedays more somedays less.


----------



## Kreon

horizonzero said:


> I'm going to try this I genuinely have mold on the roof of my bedroom and would eat the same things weekly


Good luck! Mold is a terrible thing. If you ever come across an opportunity to move out, take it. It helped me a lot.


----------



## hopefullPatient

Hi Kreon,

did you drink water from the public water supply?

Can you get the sulfate SO4 values in the old house water and from the new one.

Thank you


----------



## jaumeb

Amazing story, Kreon. If you ever have more information for us, please update.


----------

